# Fourth Of July !



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2010)

To all members have a great 4th of July and be safe!

So a question for all! What plans do you all have for the weekend? Mine of course includes fishing and I may take a run up to Yellow Britches one of Eisenhower's favorite streams. I stop to view the conditions of this fine stream earlier in the week while on a short trip to visit some other ahj's. However, time was short, so no time to wet a line. Been a few years since I last visited that area just north of Gettysburg. The most important thing is my youngest son is flying in today and his Mom has no clue. He has been at school since January. I am sure the look on her face tonight will be priceless!

Happy 4th all! ,


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 2, 2010)

A long time tradition at my home is watering down the roof just before dark.  Keeps the bottle rockets from burning the shingles.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> A long time tradition at my home is watering down the roof just before dark.  Keeps the bottle rockets from burning the shingles.    Uncle Bob


That not a bad idea.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, y'all be safe. RJJ, glad to hear you'll get to see your son.

I got good news, my son will be home for his mid-tour leave 8/1.

Me....working on finishing up some custom cabinets this weekend. Oh boy.......

And, no bottle rockets out in my neck of the woods....it's only me!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 2, 2010)

RJJ,

I just called your wife and told her about it the surprise.

She is really excited.


----------



## Mac (Jul 2, 2010)

Today - on its anniversary - I will read the Declaration of Independence aloud in the village park.

On my lunch break, of course.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Pack!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a decendent of a signer of the Declaration and a signer of the Constitution, so I usually spend the day educating some of the younger members of my family with stories of our ancestors.

If you ever want to learn about some other patriotic families, while not as famous as the Adams, Jefferson, and Washington families, but just as important; look into the Carroll family of Maryland and the Mason family of Virginia.  Their story is quite remarkable.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy 4th of July to everyone.  Have a great and safe weekend.

To my fellow Marine Corps Veterans, Semper Fi.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 2, 2010)

Took today and Tuesday off and have Monday off for the holiday.  I went fishing at 0500 to 1000 hrs. this morning and limited out (fish tacos this weekend off the grill.........yum).  I fixed the internet issues we had at home and watched my daughter put a blue streak in her hair????? But love her still!  Watered the lawn (anal type A about that) and plan to have some Fat Tires (oh yea had to drive down to Indiana for them) and fish lots the next few days while listening to all those adults showing their children how responsible they are with consumer fireworks while waiting for the OT so I can pay for my daughters college.



Be safe all and *Rjj and Fatboy* glad to hear that you will see your young- in’s soon


----------



## peach (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 6, 2010)

Well.............I got a big surprise Friday afternoon.....around 4:00 my son walked into my office.

Pretty darn cool, got to spend the weekend with him, and will have him home till the 18th!


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 6, 2010)

Fatboy,

Be sure to take some time off work.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, planning on it, probably will only work mornings at best. Getting ready to head out soon as a matter of fact.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw the display in Hollister, MO.  There were so many people shooting off fireworks before, during and after the display it was like being at Gettysburg...with very little wind the haze just hung around...


----------

